# JLT or Discovery Gardens???



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

.

Hi Guys,

Ok, before anyone jumps on me, I know Discovery Gardens has been discussed a couple of times on this forum, but I’m still at confused.com. I have viewed a couple of 1b/r apartments in JLT and they are okay but this whole unfinished business with water all over the place didn’t rub me the right way. So am thinking Discovery Gardens but again the negative comments on this forum are kinda freaking me out. Pricewise, both areas are in the same range at the moment so I need to decide asap. People with knowledge/experience on both areas, please help and advice- thanks in advance.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I made a similar decision 3 months back and I ended up choosing jlt over DG

In JLT you need a car for everything and there is a lot of construction going on, even though the northern clusters are better off now. 
In DG, some areas (Zen) are better than the more outlying Mogul/Med areas.
Also the building plays an important role, some buildings have horrible maintenance and may have blue collar workers living in them.

In JLT, almost all the buildings are reasonable with a few notable exceptions like Lake City . I also prefer the location as access to SZR is easier than at DG and also because you are 5 minutes from the Walk and Marina.
The loop does drive peopel crazy though and you have to keep it in mind if you choose any tower facing SZR, Madina,Armadas, Green lakes etc. The towers at the back (V3, Concorde etc) are better in that sense as you dont have to do the "full loop". 


If you prefer tower living then JLT is good, otherwise DG is a good compromise if you want to save cash.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pick carefully if you move into DG. Come watch if white buses stop and drop off a few hundred labourers for the building around you. Entire apartment buildings were sold to companies. Bachelor sharing is allowed. There are no gyms, no pools, the courts are locked up most the time. People drive 100+ on the road along side the walking path. If you just want a place to sleep and will not the noises that come along with this situation, saving money is a higher priority then a nicer living experience, then you might be able to deal with DG. My understanding is the gardens are not that much more in price but a bit better living experience. But even that I have heard there is hardly any type of diversity of people living there. I do not believe they have gyms but there are pools. 

A building in JLT will give you a gym and pool, a view, probably more of a diverse crowd, Plus you are not stuck out in the middle of no where.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Would not touch DG!!! As mentioned it is becoming something of an upgraded labor camp. Jumeriah Beach Hotels had rented out blocks of apartment buildings in DG but have recently moved their staff into their own building blocks elsewhere. So plenty of apartments to be filled - most likely by laborers.


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info. I ended up settling for Tecom.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Tecom, Belgian Beer Bar at the Grand Millenium and Rock Bottom at Ramee Rose! Great night out!


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Tecom, Belgian Beer Bar at the Grand Millenium and Rock Bottom at Ramee Rose! Great night out!


Thanks Felixtoo for that..will defo try them out.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi guys, I was reading your thoughts and was wondering how is the current situation in Zen, DG vs Greens. I am about to move in Dubai in October/November and am looking for a 1BD apartment in the silent green place with pool, gym, near supermarket, restaurants etc. and easy transportation to the city without having a car. Can anyone share some advice? It will be very appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Greens is an unmeasurable amount better than DG. It's like comparing Paris with Kabul.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the comparison! 
And can you tell which of the buildings in Greens is in good state, as well located near supermarket, restaurants and metro / bus station?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you don't have a car - I would go for a tower in JLT next to one of the Metro Stations, which also have the bonus of footbridges over to The Marina.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there a bad connection by public transportation from/ to the Greens? I prefer a silent, green place. Is a tower in JLT away from the traffic noise you think? Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

all the towers facing SZR have some form of road noise. the ones in the back dont generally...


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks - can you recommend some specific ones in the better shape (with less issues) than the others and what the rent for 1BD flat should be?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

depends: let me know the flats you are getting, for what rent and which building, and will tell you

many buildings are in good shape: green lakes, seef, Goldcrest 1 , Arch, Palladium, Madina, Shera and more


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

jjr said:


> Thanks - can you recommend some specific ones in the better shape (with less issues) than the others and what the rent for 1BD flat should be?


Lake Terrace in JLT is next to Metro and footbridge to Marina. Very well maintained, 2 gyms and a great pool (chilled). Supermarket, bars (Bonnington) and cafes all in walking distance.1 beds can be got for 50-55k. A lake facing apartment has no road noise.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You are going to be disappointed with public transportation in Dubai. It does exist, but it also takes a long time to get anywhere by public transport (including the metro. Marina - DIFC by car is 10-15 minutes, by metro closer to half a hour). 

Even if you find a flat right by a metro station, what about your office? Can you easily walk from the metro to your office? 

What about doing errands on the weekends? 

You can survive on public transportation but you will sacrifice quite a bit in convenience. Dubai is simply not like Paris or a major French city. 

As for places to live: the Greens is very nice and probably comes closest to a walkable neighborhood atmosphere you find in an European city. The Marina is more high density but the Greens is much more "green" with lovely landscaping and trees and a little lake in the middle. It's one disadvantage for you is that it's not right by a metro stop and you would need to walk to either the stop in TECOM or the bizarre stop right by the Emirates Golf Club, both which will be 10-15 minutes walk, depending where your apartment is located in the Greens. 




jjr said:


> Is there a bad connection by public transportation from/ to the Greens? I prefer a silent, green place. Is a tower in JLT away from the traffic noise you think? Thanks


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,
thanks for your very helpful response - would be possible to do daily little errands just within the Greens? Is there conveniently located supermarket or coffee shop in a walking distance?


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello - thanks for your help. 
Does the rent 50-55k include DEWA? If not, how much is it per year? 
And is possible to find a flat without agent's fees?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

jjr said:


> Hi,
> thanks for your very helpful response - would be possible to do daily little errands just within the Greens? Is there conveniently located supermarket or coffee shop in a walking distance?


Definitely, there's a large supermarket (Choithrams), a few coffee shops (Costa and Caribou), several restaurants (Nando's, KFC, Wagamama and a few others I can't remember). Some of the bars/restaurants/salons in TECOM will be walking distance too.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

jjr said:


> Hello - thanks for your help.
> Does the rent 50-55k include DEWA? If not, how much is it per year?
> And is possible to find a flat without agent's fees?


DEWA is extra - allow dhs.150-250 a month. + 5% of your annual rent for housing fee (paid monthly and added to your DEWA bill).
Yes it is possible to find properties advertised directly from the landlord and thus avoid paying an agent's fee. Of course you know all the legalities of renting in Dubai and know how to make sure that the person you are handing over all that money to is the legal owner of the property. You know how a legal Tenancy Agreement should be worded, and you know how to register your tenancy Agreement with the relevant dept to ensure that you are renting legally!!! Or you could pay the 5% agency fee and not risk being ripped off.
99% of rentals are listed through agencies.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Or you could pay the 5% agency fee and not risk being ripped off.


sadly too many people are ripped off even when they use agents...


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Sadly true. Do you know some good ones where is risk lower? Thank you!


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Does anybody know good property agents who can help to find long term rental property before the arrival to Dubai? Flat would be ideally located in Greens & Views or in JTL.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

jjr said:


> Does anybody know good property agents who can help to find long term rental property before the arrival to Dubai? Flat would be ideally located in Greens & Views or in JTL.
> Thanks in advance.


There is very little you can do before you arrive. You need your residency permit (or a letter stating that it is under process) and a UAE bank account before you can sign a Tenancy Agreement. Neither of these can be obtained before you arrive.There is plenty of properties for rent. Wait til you arrive and then view plenty of apartments before deciding. Check out Dubizzle in the meantime but nothing beats actually viewing.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

*realtors in Dubai*

Thanks lot - got it. But what about some agency you can recommend to work with? Is there such eg. Better Homes etc?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They're all as bad as each other. The right property for you is the one they're showing you and the one that will give them their commission cheque.

You're best off doing your own research and relying on these people as little as possible. They'll still expect their commission cheque from you though.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks but do you know other good source besides Dubizzle?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's Dubai Real Estate, Dubai Property, Abu Dhabi Properties For Sale - propertyfinder.ae but a lot of the adverts can be unreliable.

It's a horrible process and I'm absolutely dreading going through it again later this year.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

So best wishes to both of us as I guess we will need it  Thanks for your tips!


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

BTW what do you think about Green Community? Is it nice?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice, quite far away from all the action though and the entrance/exit is a nightmare. Would prefer somewhere closer to the sea.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

jjr said:


> BTW what do you think about Green Community? Is it nice?


Very nice but you'll need a car.


----------

